# My Squirrel



## Berthold (Aug 17, 2015)

Her name is Lisa-Marie 2


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 17, 2015)

Ha ha! She's adorable!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2015)

Cute. Red squirrels are not common in NYC.


----------



## Denver (Aug 17, 2015)

I like the koi more!


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2015)

There's a good population of melanistic (black) squirrels in NW DC. We have a new one this year; normal coloration, but with a blonde tail!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is ours 






vid..
https://vid.me/5Rwq


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry!!! The cutest squirrels in the world are these ones... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCNgpSJnWE8


----------



## Berthold (Aug 17, 2015)

This was Lisa-Marie senior, the mother of Lisa-Marie 2. She died in winter 2013/2014 







By running through the garden she always had dirty feet.







That was a better way


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2015)

Cool memories.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 17, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2015)

We have a large colony of brown squirrels in our woods
and have seen several solid white ones lately and they seem to be increasing. We have several feeders and they're all fat. We also have a family of flying squirrels,
but they're so damn fast that we rarely see them except
when they're flying from one of the feeders to a large
white oak they seem to be living in. I don't think I've
ever seen a red squirrel...quite pretty.

Erythrone, where do the adorable flying squirrels in the
video live? They are surely nocturnal with those BIG EYES.


----------



## Ray (Aug 18, 2015)

There for a while, I had three siblings (the 3 stooges) coming to the deck for feeding, but Hobbes, our rescue mini-dachshund, thinks they are there for his entertainment, so chases them away.

Hobbes is just like that dog on "Up!" - say the word "squirrel" and he tears out after them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2015)

We have flying squirrels in Michigan, but they are very rare.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2015)

My former border collie Calen 'loved' squirrels and chipmunks. At home my stepmother would get irritated by the squirrels destroying the bird feeder/seed but didn't approve of my dispatching them with the Ithaca featherlight, so I would quietly walk him to the back back door saying squirrel and getem a bunch of times and opening the door quickly! He would try and run so fast in the wood floor that his toenails would slide do I'd give him a gentle push from the backside until he got some traction. Squirrels would be very nervous after a while, always one eye on the back door. He got close a few times and they thought they were goners, but being herding dog he didn't want to 'catch' just 'motivate'
We did see a flying squirrel at work, one of the workers startled it out of its hole in the tree near where we were working 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2015)

Berthold said:


> This was Lisa-Marie senior, the mother of Lisa-Marie 2. She died in winter 2013/2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cutie!


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2015)

Squirrels are our entertainment and wouldn't think of hurting one even though they seem to enjoy eating/playing
in my annual hay market baskets. I have four dogs, but
they've all learned that squirrels and chipmunks can climb
much faster than they can run. What I'd really like to
have is a skunk repellent. Skunks come to the sunflower
shell piles and dig for worms and occasionally encounter
one of the dogs. Our Cavalier was skunked a couple of
weeks ago and we've done everything to get rid of the
smell on her, but she still stinks. She's a pup and she
was only trying to make friends through the fence. Oh woe!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel your pain, Angela! Nothing worse than skunk-smell.


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2015)

Amen to that Dot. I've been trying to figure out what might offend a skunk enough to keep them away from
the dog lot fence. The only thing I've figured out so far is to close
the gate to the woods at night. That presents pee problems when
they need to gooooo. Conundrum!


----------

